# His head is getting pointy!



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok-- so now Moses is almost 7 months old. As he is getting older he is getting a VERY pointed head. Looking at all his baby pics- from 5 months on when I got him and it was not pointed. Looking at dogs on the forum and their heads are not pointed. Is this something abnormal in Goldens? Don't have a pic right now to post! thanks all


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my guys have a point at the top rear of their skulls. A full adult coat hides a lot. :


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

IDKaren1 said:


> Ok-- so now Moses is almost 7 months old. As he is getting older he is getting a VERY pointed head. Looking at all his baby pics- from 5 months on when I got him and it was not pointed. Looking at dogs on the forum and their heads are not pointed. Is this something abnormal in Goldens? Don't have a pic right now to post! thanks all


Has he been neutered?

And pics would be helpful...


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Both my guys have a point at the top rear of their skulls. A full adult coat hides a lot. :


 
Thats where he is- at the rear of skull kind of in between fluffy ears! I am working on a picture but he will not hold still long enough to get a good shot! Be right back:bowl:


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Has he been neutered?
> 
> And pics would be helpful...


 
Yes he has been neutered- working on that pic as we speak.


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

*pics*

Ok- being technologically challenged- I put them in the album- hope this works to show his pointy little head!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

IDKaren1 said:


> Yes he has been neutered- working on that pic as we speak.


 
Ahhh... neutered at 7 months would explain it. Dogs neutered young do not gain the masculine physical characteristics that they would if altered _after _puberty. They will be longer legged, more "slab sided" as opposed to having rib spring and a broad chest, and the head will be narrower.


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Ahhh... neutered at 7 months would explain it. Dogs neutered young do not gain the masculine physical characteristics that they would if altered _after _puberty. They will be longer legged, more "slab sided" as opposed to having rib spring and a broad chest, and the head will be narrower.


Wow- thanks for the info- I had no idea- they had neutered him when I got him at FIVE months! geez-- well the only way the pics show is to click on my name- have NO idea how to make them as images. Thanks guys!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

IDKaren1 said:


> Wow- thanks for the info- I had no idea- they had neutered him when I got him at FIVE months! geez-- well the only way the pics show is to click on my name- have NO idea how to make them as images. Thanks guys!


 
That is _very_ young. I ask that puppy buyers wait until between 18-24 months to neuter males, for health as well as appearance.


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> That is _very_ young. I ask that puppy buyers wait until between 18-24 months to neuter males, for health as well as appearance.


 
Well darn- wish I had adopted him earlier before they cut him. Poor baby!
Don't know why the vet chose to neuter him so early! Guess I will have to deal with his pointy little head! Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Moses is a handsome boy and does have the narrower head and body of a boy that was neutered early. My Oakly was neutered at six months and has a much narrower build than my Caue that was neutered at 14 months. Vets seem to recommend earlier neutering not fully understanding the golden breed.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Actually, when we took Brooks to the vet at 6 months, the vet told us we needed to get him neutered (cited health reasons). I had been a part of another Golden Retriever forum at that time and had learned (via an article cited in a thread) about waiting til after 18 mo. to neuter. I told the vet about this and offerred to send him the article.
The next time I saw him, he said he was now recommending waiting to neuter!
(BTW, when dogs are rescued, it is often a requirement of the adoption that the animal be spayed or neutered. Did you rescue?)


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

No I did not rescue-I adopted him from a young couple that had 3 yr old and 18 month twins AND baby Moses- so could not keep him. Two weeks earlier and I could have prevented the neutering. Oh well- he is such a sweet- smart little guys- heck 60 pound BIG guy that its ok if his little head is pointy!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My old Vet sent Gilmour a "Time to Neuter" notice at 4 months !!!



IDKaren1 said:


> Well darn- wish I had adopted him earlier before they cut him. Poor baby!
> Don't know why the vet chose to neuter him so early! Guess I will have to deal with his pointy little head! Thanks!


----------



## Hiker (Mar 29, 2009)

If you are talking about a point on top of the head, it is called a crown; something that is prevelant in quite a few goldens and Labs. Some breeders consider it a trademark and is suppossed to convey a sign of intelligence. Not sure I buy that, but so the story goes. Murphy had one from a pup, he still has it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I added the picture for you.








He is a real cute little guy and in time you wont even notice his bump. My boy Beau was my first puppy and when the point on his started being noticeable, I freaked out and rushed him to the vet sure there was something really wrong with him. My vet laughed and said that is his smart bump and is normal. You wont notice it in awhile. That was true. I didnt neuter him till he was 3 years old though. 
Dont worry about it, if someone asks tell them it is a smart bump or think bump and all the smart pups have them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hiker said:


> If you are talking about a point on top of the head, it is called a crown; something that is prevelant in quite a few goldens and Labs. Some breeders consider it a trademark and is suppossed to convey a sign of intelligence. Not sure I buy that, but so the story goes.


Don't buy it. It's technically called the occiput, and should not be prominent in either breed. Irish Setters, yes. Retrievers, no. Any breeder who considers it a "trademark" does not know the standard. As far as intelligence, I've had several Goldens with very prominent "crowns" in classes thru the years, and most have been dumber than hair. Also, neutered young.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

on a good note, he is in his awkward stage. I remember watching videos of Cody when he was smaller and boy was he funny looking, lol

I am very partial to the larger head and made a choice not to neuter our guy till he is older, our vet is supporting us 100%(but he owns goldens) if you can, try to find a vet who knows more about goldens, it will probably benefit you in the future.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

If you want to see a pointy head, look at Rusty in my sig.


----------



## Hiker (Mar 29, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Don't buy it. It's technically called the occiput, and should not be prominent in either breed. Irish Setters, yes. Retrievers, no. Any breeder who considers it a "trademark" does not know the standard. As far as intelligence, I've had several Goldens with very prominent "crowns" in classes thru the years, and most have been dumber than hair. Also, neutered young.


Thank you for the insight. Is there any way to remove Murphy's occiput, or should I put him down? He actually seemed smarter than "hair"; it was "hair", right?


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

ohhh thank you so much for adding my guys picture! Pointy head or not I still love him alot and smart or dumb bump he is pretty darned smart for a little guy. Thanks again all for your words.




BeauShel said:


> I added the picture for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito was in a program to become a guide dog and he was neutered very young at 5 months old. He has a very pronounced bump on his head.


----------



## Hiker (Mar 29, 2009)

IDKaren1 said:


> ohhh thank you so much for adding my guys picture! Pointy head or not I still love him alot and smart or dumb bump he is pretty darned smart for a little guy. Thanks again all for your words.


Just love your dog, the bump means nothing. That is what I was trying to say.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiker said:


> Thank you for the insight. Is there any way to remove Murphy's occiput, or should I put him down? He actually seemed smarter than "hair"; it was "hair", right?


Ouch! That was uncalled for!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

We neutered Duke at a young age also, not understanding the breed's standard. However, it's what makes him Duke and although I'm sorry - I love the boxy head of a golden - I wouldn't change him. And, his head (as you can see in my avitar) is narrower and his legs are longer. 

We just tell people it's his "knowledge bump" but I do get tired of people thinking he's a Irish Setter as he's redder than most as well. He is, btw, one of the smartest dogs we've ever had. But, maybe I'm a little biased :

Wow! You can sure see his knowledge bump in my signature pic! He must be a genius! lol


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah has a bump as well, we call him knucklehead.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

could not get this to post with my post...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> That is _very_ young. I ask that puppy buyers wait until between 18-24 months to neuter males, for health as well as appearance.


How old for females?


----------



## ManyQs (Feb 20, 2009)

I have two goldens Jackson and Sommer. I remember when I first noticed the bump on Jackson's head when he was much younger I did what all concerned dog lovers do these days, started surfing the web. I couldn't read everything fast enough as my husband said you are over thinking this. He said some people call those smart bumps well I started to call him a smart something else.  Anyway he was right and all has been well. Funny thing is now that I think about it I have never noticed this on Sommer. I will have to check this afternoon when I see her. Anyone know if this is more visible on males?

At this point neither have been neutered or spayed.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Jake has a pretty big point. I believe it is called the Nucchal Knot. Not sure if i spelled it right. It's not abnormal it is just more prominent in some dogs than others.


----------

